#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Looking for Rhode Island Reds, White Legh﻿orn or Plymouth Rock chicken

## fredgood

Hi there, i would like to raise chicken for my consumption especially  Rhode Island Reds, White Leghorn or Plymouth Rock. Anyone know where i  can buy pure breed in Isaan? I live in Chaiyaphum but i move around  Khon Kaen or Korat. Thanks

----------


## Norton

Maha Sarakham, Maha Sarakham Province, thailand: 100% pure Rhode Island Reds | Rhode Island Red Chickens, Chicks and Fertile Eggs in Maha Sarakham, Maha Sarakham Province, thailand

Welcome to the forum.

----------


## fredgood

> Maha Sarakham, Maha Sarakham Province, thailand: 100% pure Rhode Island Reds | Rhode Island Red Chickens, Chicks and Fertile Eggs in Maha Sarakham, Maha Sarakham Province, thailand
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Interesting, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Carnwadrick

try this site/forum https://www.backyardchickens.com/thr...anyone.849318/

----------


## steevee



----------


## Neverna

:mid:

----------

